# Loss of Power -DSG(?)



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

So, I was driving around town yesterday and twice my 2013 Turbo Beetle DSG lost power. 

Both times it happened as I was making right hand turn. After making the turn and then placing my foot back on the accelerator, the engine did not respond. It sure is odd, not to mention potentially unsafe, having your foot on the gas and hearing/feeling the engine do absolutely nothing while the car is moving. The second time I depressed the accelerator even further, thinking I was not pressing hard enough, and got no response. After I let up off the gas completely and then tried again, it worked as usual. 

I have to suspect it's yet another issue with my problematic DSG. Not only does it make odd noises, now it's doing this. 

Frustration! And I don't have a warm fuzzy after googling this issue. Even more write ups of recent DSG recalls in China, Singapore, etc.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have had my GTI for three years DSG, no issues, other than the slight surging when maneuvering slowly, the clutch is grabing, almost like you are feathering a manual clutch and no issues with the 2013 beetle. 

I have heard of the false neutral issue, and that sounds like what your issue could be, take it to the dealer.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Will do... but I don't hold out any hope for resolution. Seems like if they can't reproduce the issue it just doesn't get resolved.


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

In the op you stated that the "engine" did not respond and that you didn't hear or feel the engine do anything. If its the engine not responding why blame the transaxle??? 
Seem to me that it is more likely the throttle position sensor or something along those lines if it was the transmission the engine would have reved up real high when pressing the gas.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Obviously I don't know, and that's why I put the question mark in the title of this thread. If the DSG had been performing flawlessly since the beginning, I would have more faith in it. However, it has been acting up since day one. 

A couple of months ago I experienced exactly what you described - the engine revved very high but the car didn't move. I just figured it was some fluke. Saturday was something different. 

Will post more when it comes out of the shop on Thursday.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Naturally if the engine revs but car does not respond than transmission, but gas down, no engine response than the engine, throttle etc.


----------

